# My Great Great Uncle Ernest Axford



## milford_lass (Aug 20, 2010)

What I have found on him................

He served during the First World War aboard Hms Gibraltar a ship based in the shetland's off Scotland. he was serving aboard the RNR Mine Sweeper The Kirkland a trawler out of Milford Haven Pembrokeshire, which was a long way from home. While the little trawler was escorting the Oiler Kremlin she was mined by a german sub. off the Fugla Skerry, Papastour, Shetland. 
The trawler sank immediatley on 20th August 1917. I have now received his service history and have learnt he enroled on 11th August 1914, and that he left his prize money to his adopted mother and his maternal grandfather the grand sum of £6.5s (six pounds five shilling's) which was a lot of money in those day's. his birth of the service record is two years out so like most young boy's fibbed about his age i suppose. His family were given his medals not sure who but he received the 1914-1915 Star Medal, British War Medal and the Victory Medal.

the men on board were

_AXFORD, Ernest Trimmer RNR 302TS(D) <<< My 2x Geat Uncle.
GARNISH, Charles Arthur Skipper RNR _
_HENDERSON, John G. , Engineman, RNR, E S 5019.
HYSLOP, William PO RN 174651 
MALCOLMSON, Laurence 2nd Hand RNR 3194.C 
MOUAT, Walter Deckhand RNR 13017.DA 
PHILLIPS, Sidney Deckhand RNR 724DA 
RISING, William Henry Trimmer RNR 1462TS (Q )
RODEN, Edward SigBoy RNR 749, SB (PO) 
ROSE, George Deckhand RNR 321X>A (PO) 
STEVENSON, Herbert Engineman RNR 450.ES _

_milford_lass_


----------



## milford_lass (Aug 20, 2010)

*add on*

just realised this happened 93 years ago today


----------



## John A Silkstone (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Milford Lass, go to the following site and you will find lots of information about HMS Gibraltar.

Silky

http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGLR_enGB319GB391&q=Hms+Gibraltar+


----------



## milford_lass (Aug 21, 2010)

thank you john xx


----------

